# Argghhhh neodynium prices headed up higher.



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks like neodymium based drivers might as well be made out of unobtanium.

Prices are going up ANOTHER 40% on July 1:
http://www.cepro.com/article/why_loudspeaker_prices_will_skyrocket/


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

Yup so will anything that can be used for the ascendance of clean power, Thank those speculators.:rant:


----------



## Superior Audio (Feb 27, 2008)

Grateful I just upgraded before the price increase. I believe when they say it won't directly affect speakers. But makers cannot eat that added cost too long before it gets in the way of maximum profits. I have seen the used market for my brand speakers really drop off since this increase was announced. Coincidence? Time will tell.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Superior Audio said:


> Grateful I just upgraded before the price increase. I believe when they say it won't directly affect speakers. But makers cannot eat that added cost too long before it gets in the way of maximum profits. I have seen the used market for my brand speakers really drop off since this increase was announced. Coincidence? Time will tell.


Eminence just doubled the price for most of their drivers w/neodynium within the last couple months.

If prices keep going up, so will speakers..


----------

